# Parking at Dunkerque Port



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just been reading about parking at Calais Port for a sleep when arriving in France late at night. Is there anywhere at Dunkerque when arriving late at the Port.

Regards
Phil


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

There is parking at the lorry park but we've never used it. Dont know how safe (illegals) or how quite it is.

There is also parking at the terminal, you have to take the little slip road to the right just in front of the Norfolkline building from what i remember

Andy


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have used the parking area at the terminal on a number occasions for an overnight stop without any problems. It is very secure and the terminal building is open all night for loos etc. 

Keith


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Same here, I've also used the terminal carpark.


----------

